# Algarve, early 2010



## oldenstar (Nov 9, 2006)

Seriously thinking of booking with the C & CC to go to Portugal, probably January to March next year, and looking initially at Olhau.

However I will be going to the NEC in October, and from memory there are usually lots of stands with sites from Spain & Portugal.

Is it worth waiting for the NEC, possibly to get a special offer price?
Anyone got a good deal from the show before?

Also any comments from recent visits to Olhau in particular, as it looks remarkably good value by comparison with some others?

Any advice welcome.

Paul


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

My preference would be Quateira to Olhau, better pitches and facilities and closer to off site facilities. 

Whilst I have recently been to Quateira, its a few years since I stayed at Olhau. See what others say.


peedee


----------



## Glengyle (Mar 18, 2007)

We visited Olhao in January but did not stay. The site was very busy and we could not find a suitable pitch. Ended up staying at Quarteira and Albufeira and I would recommend these sites before Olhao.


----------

